# Eigener Streaming-Server - geht das?



## dsolianyi (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Könnte mir bitte jemmand sagen, wo ich mehr Information darüber finde, wie man sein eigenes Streaming-Server einrichtet und betreibt? Da ich dafür nur einen knappen Budget habe, wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn diese Programme so wenig wie möglich kosten würden. Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen, was für spezielles Hardware man benötigen würde (Kamera, PC-Karten u.s.w.)

Danke in voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Es ist vielmehr die Frage wie viele Cam's Du betreiben willst und wie hoch die Qualität sein soll.

Für das "kleine" Projekt würde es langen wenn Du eine ganz normale Webcam nimmst und die Bilder, mit z.b. WinCam Live (Freeware), per FTP auf einen Webserver hochlädst (max. 1 Bild/Sekunde).
Diese Bilder kannst Du dann in eine Webseite integrieren und die Seite per Refresh jede Sekunde aktualisieren lassen.

Für das "grosse" Projekt währen "IP Kameras" sinnvoller, da diese einen eigenen Webserver mit sich bringen.
Diese Kameras werden wie jeder Webserver an das Netzwerk angebunden, sind aber entsprechend teuer (schaue einfach mal bei Ebay nach).

Die Profilösung währen Videokameras in Verbindung mit einem Streamingformat.
Dabei ist natürlich auf ein Plattformübergreifendes Format zu achten (es gibt ja schliesslich nicht nur Windows  ).

Wo Du aber schon vom Budget redest, dir ist aber schon klar dass ein "Streamingserver" entsprechende Bandbreite braucht und ein hohen Trafic verursacht?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## dsolianyi (27. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wo Du aber schon vom Budget redest, dir ist aber schon klar dass ein "Streamingserver" entsprechende Bandbreite braucht und ein hohen Trafic verursacht?!
> Gruss Dr Dau



@Dr Dau:
Hi!

Das ist mir schon klar und es stellt nicht unbedigt ein grosses Problem dar (ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass ich insgesammt ein kleines Budget habe - nur was Soft- und Hardware für Broadcasting angeht; der gesammte Budget ist zwar nicht fünf- oder sechsstellig, aber es reicht voerst mal, um den Trafic zu bezahlen   ).

Ich habe vor, Sportveranstaltungen zu streamen. So wie Fernsehen das macht: Kamera aufstellen, anschliessen und losstarten. Natürlich machen die es ein wenig anders (vielleicht Satelit oder so), doch der Prinzip bleibt immer dergleiche und der Unterschied ist, dass bei mir der Endbenutzer es am Monitor statt Fernseher verfolgt (na ja, es sei denn, er hat einen TV-Ausgang am PC...  ).

So, Frage: was würde sich hier am besten anbieten, um die Lücke zwischen Preis und  Leistung zu schliessen?

Danke!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juni 2005)

Bei Sportveranstaltungen gehe ich davon aus dass Du die Aufnahmen mobil und nicht stationär machst.
Demnach wirst Du auch sicherlich keine Liveübertragung machen.
In dem Fall würde ich eine Videokamera nehmen.
Kostenfaktor ab ca. 300 €, aber grade bei den billigen Dingern solltest Du unbedingt darauf achten wie sie z.b. auf schnelle Schwenks reagieren.
Evtl. kommen hier noch weitere Kosten hinzu für z.b. Stativ, Ersatzakku usw.
In der Regel haben diese Kameras heute alle schon eine Firewire (IEEE 1394) Schnittstelle.
Eine entsprechende Schnittstellenkarte (sofern nicht schon Firewire am PC Vorhanden ist) kostet ab 15 € (Noname Karte).
Als Software währe z.b. Helix von RealNetworks interessant, diese unterstützt Aufnahmen über Firewire und bietet verschiedene Videoformate.
Den Preis habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, jedoch eine interessante Seite der Uni-Giessen.
Ansonsten schaue einfach mal bei Google nach "Streaming Software".


----------



## dsolianyi (27. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Sportveranstaltungen gehe ich davon aus dass Du die Aufnahmen mobil und nicht stationär machst.
> Demnach wirst Du auch sicherlich keine Liveübertragung machen.
> In dem Fall würde ich eine Videokamera nehmen.



@Dr Dau:

Danke für den schnellen Posting. Aber was benötige ich, wenn es doch eine Live-Übertragung sein soll?

Danke voraus!

MfG
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juni 2005)

Das wird ein Problem.... vor allem ein Kostenproblem.

Wenn dir Räumlichkeiten mit einer entsprechend schnellen Internetanbindung zur Verfügung gestellt werden, könntest Du z.b. mit einem Notebook (an dem die Videokamera angeschlossen wird) die Daten per W-Lan an dein dort stehenden Streamingserver übertragen.
Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht die max. Übertragungsentfernung von W-Lan.

Dann würde es noch die Möglichkeit geben per Funknetzwerk zu übertragen, sofern es bei dir einen Provider gibt der dieses anbietet.
Ob und wie man dieses im mobilem Einsatz umsetzen kann, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.

Und zum schluss gib es noch die möglichkeit so wie es die grossen TV-Sender machen, mit einem Ü-Wagen per Satellit.
Dieses wird dein Budget aber mit sicherheit um ein vielfaches übersteigen.


----------

